# Watches for medical professionals?



## Mrs Obie (Mar 6, 2007)

What watch do you wear or recommend, and what type of work do you do? I'm curious to see what the popular choices are.


----------



## civic98 (May 13, 2008)

The most obvious one I suppose, Ball TrainMaster Pulsemeter Watch, so called "Doctor's Watch"...

http://basel.watchprosite.com/show-nblog.post/ti-361707/


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-s Most of the doctors I've seen wear Rolex.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I am a Dental Surgeon, doing more (than the average dentist) Oral Surgery and Endodontics. 
My watches-see below. I do not wear the vintage ones when I work.
The reason I only wear the "newer" watches is the fact that I wash my hands between each patient, and do not trust the water proofiness of an old watch.
Also, I wear gloves at all times. Doing surgery and Endo, the gloves stay on my hands up to 2 hours at a time = lots of "moisture" (sweat) in the gloves.
I recommend a watch that can be easy cleaned. No mixed materials (metals/rubber),
no leather strap etc.


----------



## neveronmonday (May 15, 2007)

I happen to work at a large hospital as a radiologic technologist and I have worn quite a variety of watches over the years....

My only real rules are:

1) Metal bracelets or rubber straps!
It's not uncommon to get a little bloody when working in the ER (or vomit, urine, etc...), so leather, nylon, and canvas straps are out of the question for me.

2) Water resistance of at least 100m.
I wash my watch about 20 times a day and a 100m+ WR gives me plenty of confidence.

3) It must have some form of timer.
Some of the radiographic exams I perform are timed exams, so I must have a timer....diver's bezel, analog chrono, or digital chrono.

I really like the Timex Ironman watches and the Casio G-Shock watches because I can use the chrono to time the entire duration of the exam, and I can use the countdown timer as a reminder when the next image is due (some exams could take 8 or more hours with images being obtained every 10, or 15, or 30, or 60 minutes).

4) It must be a tough watch able to withstand hard impacts.
I'm like the proverbial "bull in a china shop"....I often hit my watch on walls, doors, counter-tops, stretchers, X-ray machines, etc...

This is my current work watch....










But sometimes I wear this one....










It's not uncommon to see doctors wearing expensive watches (rolex, omega, tag, etc...) but of course they can easily afford to replace the watch should it get damaged.
I'm just a poor blue collar worker (no really, our scrubs are blue).

NOM.


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

Like Janne I perform several long procedures a day as well as a number of quickee exams -p so I wash my hands all day or they're stuck in a hot sweaty glove. My requirements; meal bracelet with large smooth links(easy to clean, less nooks and crannys to get gunk in), water resistant (obvious), smooth design with no sharp edges(don't want to snag the gloves), outstanding visability(so I can stay on time without staring at the watch trying to read the time).
Usually I wear an Omega Seamaster. Black dial, big hands.
Funny you ask this today - all week I have been wearing watches made in 1953- poor water resistance, leather straps, poor visability. (it's my 'birthday week' so I wear watches that are my age!)
Don


----------



## SlaveToTheTimePiece (Nov 11, 2007)

The Dean of NYU College of Dentistry purchased my silver faced VC Overseas Chrono. LOVES THE WATCH.


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

For my friends birthday , he is an EMT, I found a nice inexpensive quartz Smith & Wesson 3 hand watch, on a velcro strap that had the EMT logo on the dial and a bezel sectioned off in 15 second incriments. I think I paid like 35.00 for it...and he loves it, and uses it constantly


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

If you buy a wach with a stainless steel bracelet, you can put the bracelet in the ultrasonic cleaner =P Just make sure not to put the watch in the cleaner as well!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

I started a thread on so-called doctor's watches (with a pulsemeter) in the Affordables forum:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=135409

There's quite a few pretty models there, though I don't know how practical they are in reality.


----------



## Francois Boucher (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm a Pediatric hospitalist & infectious diseases physician.

My Speedmaster has a pulsometer bezel, but I rarely use it:










I'd love to own this one:










The Purists have commissioned a very interesting watch for EMTs and medical staff: the St. Gallen PVD Disinfectable "Rescue" Watch:










Very smart! Check it out here.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Most of my physician colleagues wear something dressy like a Rolex or Omega. I guess I am just the oddball, as I've always worn divers on bracelets.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

I wouldnt want an M.D. or a dentist with a leather band putting his hands on or near my face. Kinda gross.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

How about this one, known, to me, as the Slava Nurses Watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=98913

My Mom is a doctor and wears:
- lady's datejust
- a quartz cartier
- a quartz dunhill


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

I think i saw my Doctor wearing an Omega once, then im not sure.


----------



## DaveInLA (May 9, 2008)

I'm an Internal Medicine resident, don't do too many procedures, but do come in contact with body fluids once in a while. I'll occasionally wear one of my Seiko divers, but when I'm on overnight call, I've never worn anything but my cheap Timex digital.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

RJRJRJ said:


> I wouldnt want an M.D. or a dentist with a leather band putting his hands on or near my face. Kinda gross.


Agree 100%. Who knows what kind of horrible diseases the patient is carrying! 
Also, some ladies use makeup that comes off too easily. Messes up a nice leather strap. But generally, we (and our watches) are very well protected (from catching something from the patient) by the Rubber gloves!
I do not know if I am alone on this, but sometimes I even use double rubber gloves.


----------



## eqdok2007 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sad to say, most of the younger doctors that I know do not wear wristwatches. They use handphones for time or do not wear a timepiece at all. My sister who is a consultant, does not wear a watch - also since she is always working around highly magnetized equipment like MRIs, PET or CT scanners - a metallic watch is not a good idea.

PS: My sister does wear a watch when she is not working though. Its a Tag Heuer Link (quartz) ladies model. I bought her that...


----------



## Omega227 (Jul 4, 2008)

My doctor wears a Patek Phillipe. And most the other doctors I know where classic looking rolexes, omegas, or something along those lines.


----------



## DaveInLA (May 9, 2008)

eqdok2007 said:


> Sad to say, most of the younger doctors that I know do not wear wristwatches. They use handphones for time or do not wear a timepiece at all. My sister who is a consultant, does not wear a watch - also since she is always working around highly magnetized equipment like MRIs, PET or CT scanners - a metallic watch is not a good idea.


FWIW, PET and CT scanners don't really use magnets.

Anyway, most younger doctors I know (a lot) do wear wristwatches. But the ones who don't rely more on their pagers than their cellphones... which isn't a bad idea, since I actually look at my pager more than I do my watch!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

DaveInLA said:


> FWIW, PET and CT scanners don't really use magnets.


Isn't that what they made the Rolex Milgauss for, highly magnetic environments? I guess there's a decent reason to get one now


----------



## Jotter (Jul 17, 2009)

I wore an analog Timex Indiglo through residency and now rotate a Seiko diver, an Omega Speedy and a Hamilton Khaki at work. My recommendations: waterproof (lots of cleaning during the day), metal or rubber strap, second hand ( for pulse/respirations) and a date window for timing/dating notes in the chart. I've worn my watches 24/7 since residency when you got awoken in the middle of the night to answer a page or a call so I also recommend a really comfortable strap and one you can clean easily.

Hope that helps


----------



## Path11 (May 28, 2008)

ER doc. I don't find pulsometer bezels that useful - that's what the monitor is for . Analog sweep seconds better than digital for when I do feel like counting heart rate (even without, you can tell grossly abnormal in about 2 seconds). I usually wear some sort of diver 'cause I wash my hands a zillion times a day. Bracelet or rubber strap preferable for disinfecting. Dive bezel useful for those "cardiac arrest arriving in 5 minutes" moments, or quickly marking when I start a code. I wear everything from a Marathon TSAR to Dievas Divergraph to Breitling Chrono Avenger M1. I do have buddies that wear Panerais, Omegas, etc.

Also do Critical Care Air Transport - there I prefer something with a UTC timezone, like Omega X-33 or Breitling B-1.

But honestly, except for the above situations, basically the only time I look at my watch is to chart the time I saw the patient, discussed with admitting doc, etc. So any old watch with some nominal water resistance would probably do just fine.


----------



## PyroLume (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm an anesthesiologist, I come in contact with blood and assorted bodily fluids on a daily basis. My daily workhorse is my 16622 Yachtmaster but I also have a Fortis and a handful of cheap watches that I rotate just to mix it up a bit. I have worked in quite a few hospitals and generally speaking many docs prefer to spend their money on kids / wife / house vs. having a nice car or expensive watch. Many of the older docs (60+) sport vintage Rolex DD's and DJ's which they bought early in their careers and have worn everyday since. The young "ballers" that I meet fresh out of residency tend to go out and blow their first few paychecks on the biggest shiniest Breitling they can find.

As far as damaging or dirtying my lovely Yachtie I simply pull my gloves over my wrist and don't even think about it. I have put a small scratches on the case but nothing that hasn't come out during annual servicing. It still shines a bold and bright as the day I bought it (used and mint I should add).

If I had to pick the ultimate doctor watch it would be this lovely creation, the Vacheron Contantin Medicus with its ingenious pulsometer function.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

You guys and gals know that this is a 1+ yr old thread ;-) 
I am a companion animal veterinarian (I know we are not "real" doctors :roll: )
I rarely have to worry about getting my watch dirty, as I will take it off and put it in my office if the need arises. I take it off for surgical procedures, and like Pyrolume, I will pull exam gloves over them if need be.
The only problem I have discovered is the damage that is done to bracelets from contact with stainless steel exam table tops o|
I am sure it will buff out, but the damage to PVD watches is not fixable.
I now tend to take off bracelets and replace them with either rubber (for its washability) or leather.
Since all patients must have a T/P/R done on them, a second hand is a must. As a result, the Rado Sintra and Movado Eliro are out.
I typically do not wear my vintages or Rolex to work for fear of damage.
I would love to get a pulsemeter watch. I was considering the Ball version


----------



## Jotter (Jul 17, 2009)

PyroLume said:


> I'm an anesthesiologist, I come in contact with blood and assorted bodily fluids on a daily basis. My daily workhorse is my 16622 Yachtmaster but I also have a Fortis and a handful of cheap watches that I rotate just to mix it up a bit. I have worked in quite a few hospitals and generally speaking many docs prefer to spend their money on kids / wife / house vs. having a nice car or expensive watch. Many of the older docs (60+) sport vintage Rolex DD's and DJ's which they bought early in their careers and have worn everyday since. The young "ballers" that I meet fresh out of residency tend to go out and blow their first few paychecks on the biggest shiniest Breitling they can find.
> 
> As far as damaging or dirtying my lovely Yachtie I simply pull my gloves over my wrist and don't even think about it. I have put a small scratches on the case but nothing that hasn't come out during annual servicing. It still shines a bold and bright as the day I bought it (used and mint I should add).
> 
> If I had to pick the ultimate doctor watch it would be this lovely creation, the Vacheron Contantin Medicus with its ingenious pulsometer function.


So true...

You can tell the difference in hospitals with separate attending and resident parking lots. The attendings have the beat up Hondas and Subarus while the residents are puling up in BMWs, Audis and Infinities.

Hint: It's called a budget young one and you'll need to embrace that concept soon!;-)


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

As fascinating a concept a pulsometer is, in reality I don't think I've ever known anyone to actually use one. Counting pulse over 15 or 20 seconds and multiplying by 4 or 3 isn't the most complicated task, and IMHO not needing a special complication. They seem like an interesting conversation piece rather than a "must have" item. Plus, in most situations the pulse is recorded by another piece of equipment anyways.

Plain quartz watch with easily visible seconds hand, or a trusty digital such as a G-shock is what most use.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

First of all the Doctor's watch is a really cool idea. While I agree a pulsometer is probably not necessary it's a cool feature...and this is WIS so we should all understand the appeal of a rare and cool complication. 

I work with many residents - many of them have nice timepieces: Rolex Oysters, Omega Bonds and POs, Tags, etc. Most residents have been given these as gifts - either graduation gifts of wedding gifts. That said there are a few enthusiasts who buy these watches on their own and enjoy them. I think it's better to use these pieces than to just let them rot away in a closet. As a resident you spend most of your life in the hospital...would be a shame not to enjoy a watch there! I wore my Tag 2000 series professional daily during residency and I never had an issue with it - it still looks great. I was careful though and took it off before any invasive procedures.

Now I rotate through several watches but I have no fear of wearing a "nice watch" to work. If I'm going to do a procedure I just lock it up in the office or stick it in my pocket (wrapped in a tiny cloth of course). No sweat.

As far as the bracelet I do prefer metal b/c it is easiest to clean however a water-resistant leather band works as well. On long days (>24 hrs) I prefer a comfortable bracelet (whether metal or leather)...and I usually wear one of my older/less valuable watches b/c I'm more likely to be clumsy and knock it against something after 30 hours without sleep.

NM


----------



## PyroLume (Dec 27, 2008)

Jotter said:


> Hint: It's called a budget young one and you'll need to embrace that concept soon!;-)


Good luck getting residents to understand that one. I finished residency with about $75,000 in credit card debt. It took a full year of working 3 weekends a month to get rid of it. Now I know.. spend your own money and NOT the banks!


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

I spent some time as a guest in a psychiatric hospital and I think my doctor was wearing one of these :-d


----------



## ach5 (May 7, 2009)

Chronohound said:


> You guys and gals know that this is a 1+ yr old thread ;-)


2 years now!

I'm a family physician in the UK, and most days I wear my vintage Omega Speedy Pro, sometimes a Breitling, sometimes a g-shock.

The only one that is truly useful to me as a "medical instrument" is my g-shock! The small seconds on the Omega/Breitling dont make taking a pulse very accurate, and in any case my sats monitor does that for me more accurately.


----------



## GarrettP1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry to come so late to this conversation....thought about this alot.
I'm a surgeon (in a specialty) and on-call way too much (way too much...the bastards!)

So here's what I need:
1) Alarm for when I get some rare sleep in the hospital

2) Chronograph so that I know when to repeat boluses, etc during resusitation and treatment.

3) Good luminosity for the dark

4) Date indication for charting.

Has to be comfortable too.

JLC Master Compressor or the Chase Durer Blackhawk Mach 3 are what I usually wear.

Garrett


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)

My father wore an Omega dress watch -- but he was a pathologist. (He also wore a beeper, but I could never figure out why. What emergency could there be?)

Slightly OT: I had to talk him out of buying a Buick once, because he had heard that a Buick was a "doctor's car".


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

Some pulsometer choices:


----------



## ach5 (May 7, 2009)

George Riemer said:


> I had to talk him out of buying a Buick once, because he had heard that a Buick was a "doctor's car".


:-d


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome pulsometer watches that you posted, Admira. Very interesting.

They bring up the question whether docs would find it preferable to have it graduated to 15 beats or to 30. I'd guess 15 because that's faster. But 30 probably gives you a better rate.

I think other considerations are more important though:

- easy to clean and disinfect thus leather strap is ruled out
- easy to fit under a glove and with no sharp edges, thus crenellated dive bezel watches are ruled out and chronos should have flat or integrated pushers. Watches that stand 15mm or more high are ruled out, too.
- quick to take off, thus push button is better than double buckle clasp
- day and date display for filling out forms
- super easy to read and good lume
- a very visible and lumed second hand
- good power reserve because you don't want it to stop when you don't wear it for a day
- a reliable and accurate movement, you can't afford to be late or waste time setting your watch all the time.

Would be nice:

- a marker on the bezel to time an event or use as countdown
- a bracelet/crystal that is hard to scratch
- an alarm
- a stopwatch
- a pulse scale
- anti-magnetic
- UTC function if you happen to be in a chopper or plane

I'd say the Sinn Einsatzzeitmesser nails it pretty well in the mechanical category. Otherwise the Citizen Attesa line might be worth a look. Yes, it's quartz (atomic solar) but it has all the qualities outlined above except the pulsometer scale. And it's not crazy expensive while not cheap looking at all.

http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/C-ATV53-2931/SALE-CITIZEN-ATV53-2931Perfex-Multi-3000.html

Till


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

Nephrologist here- I wear my JLC. It remains "under the radar" b-), has the articulated rubber strap which is very comfortable. I put in an internal jugular dialysis catheter with it last week. Sterile gown and gloves completely covering the watch so blood stays out. I do take a shower with my watch when I get home though. Lots of patient contacts during hospital rounds including ICU etc. I feel better after the watch gets a shower too.:roll: I guess I'm just a germophobe.:-d


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

I had to talk him out of buying a Buick once said:


> LOL...:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

I saw a Dr. wear this before.


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)




----------



## rsgould (Apr 24, 2010)

Admira, that's an impressive display.


----------



## systema (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm a Speech Pathologist in Australia, and I have been wearing my $20 IK Colouring (SS bracelet) in past couple of months. It's cheap and expendable yet look decent enough as long as the patient doesn't look too closely. I have a generic dress watch at my desk in case if I need to swap the IK out when attending a meeting or etc.


----------



## TRAUMA BOY (Jul 26, 2010)

Trauma Nurse from Australia here. The pulsometer watch is nifty, but would rarely, if ever be used, a working second hand on any watch or wall clock would suffice, or a quick feel and guess or look at one of the many monitors, would give you a pulse rate. More important factors have been stated in this very long (3+ yrs) thread. I would include an easily visible date (i am always forgetting what day it is with shift work, call ins, and double shifts). Easy illumination for night shifts (g-shocks EL tilt lighting is good for that). Repeatable countdown timer for time cyclic treatments, and rounds of adrenaline (i am always hearing "is 3 minutes up yet"). Multiple alarms so you don't forget important stuff whilst multi tasking. Smooth edges, so as to not cause more injuries. But with today new generation of young health professionals, ask them what the time it is and they pull out an iPhone. Maybe Apple will make an app that takes over from the pulsometer watch.


----------



## stallioniforum (Aug 18, 2010)

I have wear only gloves, b'coz if u want to go anywhere for your personal that kind of times you may not concentrate your work,I mostly avoid watch and i watch only my work


----------



## Penguins (Jul 23, 2010)

Kobold Pulsometer (no alarm though).


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

I am a radiologist

I always wear dive watch, a simple one...
as long as it got the second

it already become a habit to count pulsation just look at the second

I need a tough watch, anti magnetic , anti splash (u know how it can be quite nasty in medical field)
so I simply wear dive watch at work..


----------



## kingmax1001 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a thought here
first what do you want the watch for

to be dressy or to be unique or just practical

to be dressy i recommend for you the OMEGA it's highly respectable and it has many models that comes with a Pulsometer this means it's also practical ad it would be known to any man whom your hands will examine

but in the uniqueness you need only your sense whatever the watch is , some people even buy a Rolex and call themselves unique so it's about yourself

for the movement it's the hardest since they are about 260 Swiss watch company most of them claim to have in-house movement even if its was only a modification to a Genuine eta movement

So just rest there and get your budget limit and drive through the internet to make a deal 

and something whatever the doctors wear it will be called a doctors watch even if it was a CASIO


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't quite remember what my GP wears, but I know it's nothing too fancy.

As for me, I'm a financial analyst, and my most common watch at work is my Hamilton Sunset, silver dial on brown leather. If I can't tailor a watch to what I'm wearing, that combination goes anywhere, the leather doesn't scratch on the keyboard wristpad, and it looks good with anything. The only thing I don't like about it as my daily is the lack of chronograph. I tend to keep track of things, and I like to know how long things take me to do. I also time my car's idle time after a long drive (I have a turbocharged car and a 53 mile commute each way), but I get by. I wear all my watches to work, but the Sunset is the most common. On really, really hot days, since I'm outside more than the average office worker (I smoke), I'll absolutely wear my Chase-Durer, since it's metal and sweat wouldn't soak in.


----------



## vexingv (Jan 25, 2008)

-something that has day as well as date since it can be hard to keep track of what day it is if you're working all the time, on-call/post-call, etc.

-chrono or timing bezel

-good lume. for when you need to check the time in the dark call room.

-quartz if you rotate through a bunch of watches since it's always ready to wear. automatic if you only wear one watch or can deal with having to set date/time after its power reserve is exhausted (or manually wind it periodically so it doesn't die)

-comfortable strap. i prefer Nato's/Zulu's but they're harder to wash/clean as they remain wet compared to bracelets which can be cleaned and dried easily.


----------



## bmick325 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm an MRI technologist and we usually wear digital watches. I wear G-shocks (DW-6600, DW-6900, and GW-5525A), but most of my coworkers wear the cheapest digital they can find. Needless to say our scanners are hard on most watches, but I've never had a problem with a digital other that the LCD flickering while my hand is inside the magnet. 

Several of our docs wear IWC's. I noticed a MKXVI on a cardiologist and my ortho doc wears an Ingenieur on a rubber strap with deployant.


----------



## rahulknahar (Jul 23, 2010)

house wears a casio pathfinder, best doctor i know


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I would avoid a rubber/silicone or leather strap. The desinfecting Alcohol gel ruins those materials eventually.
Also, a fabric strap is impossible to keep clean.
S/s or Titanium bracelet.
(unless you have been working some years and can afford 18K gold)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

rahulknahar said:


> house wears a casio pathfinder, best doctor i know


For the first three seasons, he wore a Hamilton Khaki King.


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm an anesthesiologist. My choice is a Rolex Sea Dweller. Impervious, takes a beating, reliable, date, timing bezel if needed. It replaced an IWC GST chrono which gets only weekend time now. I would never wear my fragile (gold & leather) dress watch to the hospital.
BTW, the above poster was right about most physicians spending their money on their family and house, than a car, than finally things like watches. Though a nice car for the wife is a must! I'd much rather have a large home in the best neighborhood and a 10 year old dirty Rover than a big watch collection.


----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

I work in the medical field. I was wearing a Timex on expansion band which was comfortable but the band has all sorts of nooks. I have an nice rubber strap as well, which is comfortable but I am worried about drying it out with the Chlorox disinfecting wipes that I have. How is everyone disinfecting their rubber straps? Is it a matters of simply taking it into the shower? I want to feel confident that I have eliminated the tough bugs that are around at work.


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

​


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

What I use is a cheap Avon Ani/Digi Chronograph with a seconds dial (a must) on a rubber

What I need and want :
Analog with a seconds hand with maybe a digital combination and maybe with military time
Chronograph for resp, HR, etc
Back light for any emergencies 
Quartz for the accuracy 
Bright Lume
Sapphire crystal
Water resistance, 200m preferably, washing hands a must
Rubber strap for easy cleaning in between patients and less bacteria to worry about compared to the leather and SS bracelets


----------



## Vincero (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm, nice suggestions everyone. It really depends on what time of medical proffesional you are. If you're getting messy all of the time then a modern watch would be better because of the issues mentioned already. The main one being water resistance. It's also important to get something that matches your style. If you like vintage, but you get messy lots at work, get a watch that has the vintage look but is modern. That VC chrono was lovely. Or even better, don't wear a watch? If on the otherhand, you're a GP, and you don't get you're hands dirty as much a genuine vintage doctor's watch would be lovely! You don't see many around nowadays in fine shape.


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Admira said:


> ​




This is gorgeous! Positively Portuguese-like, isn't it? I've never seen this line, but very ​


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

If all goes well, I hope to start work as a certified Pharmacy technician in just a few months. If it goes really well, I might pull off a small miracle and begin working in a hospital right away. (That's where you can make the biggest difference in the lives of patients.)

Due to the proper mixing of drugs (sterile compounding) I can expect to leave my watch sitting in a locker most of the day. When it's not, it's likely going to be my current daily wear model; Citizen BM7080-03E


----------



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

Admira said:


> [URL="http://www.vulcain-watches.com/en/collection/index.html#"]




I'm no Doctor, but I can't help loooooving these two.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Watchbreath said:


> :-s Most of the doctors I've seen wear Rolex.


My doctor and my kids doctor both wear Omegas, one, a Seamaster, the other a Speedmaster Professional.

I believe my dentist also wear a Speedmaster


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jul 17, 2010)

As a GP I'm another Ball Pulsemeter fan.








However, just for fun I made another pulsemeter by printing onto printable sticky vinyl to make a new bezel for a Chase Durer


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Francois Boucher (Feb 15, 2006)

This is the ever-reviving thread&#8230;

I bought the Mido Multifort last year, impressed with the FOUR pulsemeter scales:









Nice watch, but basically a waste of my money because, at 56, I can't read the darn scales&#8230; ;-D


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

Francois Boucher said:


> This is the ever-reviving thread&#8230;
> 
> I bought this one last year, impressed with the FOUR pulsemeter scales:
> 
> ...


Somebody needs to make a watch with a full-face cyclops.


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

I would vote for an Omega Speedmaster Chrono, on an Isofrane. Classy yet functional enough for consults and the OC.

I'm a full-time student, part-time professional photographer. (I wear a modded SKX007/Hamilton Officer Auto).


----------



## G.Mac (Sep 4, 2011)

Rolex Milgauss


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm a physical therapist, and I like dive watches because of the rotating bezel. This allows me to time exercises, endurance activities, and session length. I don't really get very down and dirty with patients, so I'm cool wearing leather or cloth. I've been enjoying my seiko stargate for this


----------



## myoclonus (Oct 2, 2010)

docs i know mostly just wear whatever they want. their choices are driven mostly by looks (just like everybody else) and what their colleagues wear. the anesthesia staff always seem to sport the nicest pieces: PP, VC, rolex, B&R, omega, tag are amongst the ones i've spotted.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Agree that anesthesiologists seem to the ones sporting the nice watches. Most physicians I work with wear normal watches. None of them wear "pulsation" watches since heart rate is measured by telemetry anyways.



myoclonus said:


> docs i know mostly just wear whatever they want. their choices are driven mostly by looks (just like everybody else) and what their colleagues wear. the anesthesia staff always seem to sport the nicest pieces: PP, VC, rolex, B&R, omega, tag are amongst the ones i've spotted.


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

Read the last 3 years with facination, i have spent the last 20yrs working in hospitals & now am safley in private practice as ophthalmologist. Wore whatever i liked. I took off my watch when i was operating or performing a procedure. I currently wear Ball magnate, Omega seamaster & rado multifunction on rotation because i like them not because of my preofeesion. 

Ps never saw an Aussie Consultant with a Rolex i guess its a USA thing to spend up on a watch if you specialise. Both my Anesthetists wear timexes


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

My wife wears red with red rubber tag f1 in the hospital. Or my mudman g shock because of the military time. 
Military time for all her charts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm an MS3 currently.

When I'm on call I wear my G-shock GW7900B.
When I'm on normal rounds I wear my Black Monster on whatever strap matches my shoes or tie.
When I'm feeling frisky and really dressing up, I wear my Drudy Flieger w/ strap matched to my shoes.


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

I see patients every day I work. I wear what I feel like enjoying and can check heart rate on any watch w/ a second hand. No big deal if you have a second hand. I didn't know there were watches designed to assist in checking pulse rate and for those who like them keep on enjoying them. As the neurologists say "different strokes for different folks" (terrible pun intended).
cc


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

My GP wears a Timex Expedition, and a very old one by the looks of it.


----------



## Tachycardia (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw a GP with one of these







He liked it so much, he was considering getting the blue orbis version.

I also saw an anesthesiologist with one of these:








Another very common one is of course the g shocks.


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

A diver if you're going to be elbow deep inside the patients on a regular basis. Otherwise, i would suggest something a little more mainstream luxury to instill some confidence in your patients. Omega or TAG are good choices. Rolex might put off those lower income ones. 

Saw an aesthetics doctor with a lovely Rose Gold reverso though. But her patients won't be poor people.


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

Another one with the classic pulsation scale:


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)




----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm an infectious disease consultant. I wash my hands a zillion times a day, so it must be fairly water resistant, and most of my watches have been on bracelets. Date function is a must. For many years I wore Seikos, one was a kinetic quartz. 10 years ago switch to Citizen Skyhawks, most recent with the atomic clock receiver. This past January, my wife gave me a TAGHeuer Aquaracer, my first true automatic mechanical--love it!

The pulsation scales/bezels are gimmicky. I have yet to see a doc with one of those.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Another watch with pulsometer markings on it that hasn't been mentioned yet:


----------



## Docwithclock (May 6, 2011)

It needs to be waterproof enough for handwashing, have a metal or rubber strap that is cleanable, second hand, date, and not more expensive than you can easily handle loosing, or have broken.

I know lots of surgeons who wear very expensive watches and have to remove them during cases. We usually tie them into our scrubs waistband for safekeeping. During my residency days I would sometimes drop it into the back pocket of my scrubs.

If you work directly with MRI machines you should always remove your watch (even a Milgauss) before getting near.

Stay away from leather if you have frequent patient contact while wearing the watch.

Whether it is a G-Shock or a VC if a doc is wearing it it is a doctor's watch.


----------



## Radjxf (Sep 3, 2006)

None of the docs in my dept wear a watch. They check the time on their smartphones. :roll:

I wear either a Seiko SKX173 on a President, or Omega SMP 2254.50.


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

Late to the party, but I'll jump in. I'm a full-time firefighter and part-time paramedic; also worked as an ER Tech. From day one of EMT training, we were all told to get analog watches so we could count our pts' respirations and pulse. I use a Deep Blue AP Chrono (which, incidentally, I got from a forum member here) for a number of reasons. First, value-- everyone who had one never complained about durability, more than I can say for the younger guys at work sporting Nixon and Guess watches; I got it at a good price, so that equates to value. Second, a lot of my medications are given based on time, so having a rotating bezel and a minute hand that stands out (orange, in this case) is great for letting you know when that next round of epi is due or when your next cycle of compressions is up. Third, the tachymeter-- yes, I use mine. Count thirty beats, divide the number on the tach by two, and there's your pulse. With practice, you can do it while taking their BP and knock out your VS even faster. Also, I use the chrono: if our pt is coded, I'll hit the chrono from the moment we're at pt side to keep track of time for charting. Lastly, the silicone strap is easy to clean, and the watch itself is water resistant to 200m-- far deeper than the sink in the ER goes, so no problems there. Oh, and one more thing-- the lume is very bright! Makes it easy to check the time. The above features are by no means specific to the Deep Blue AP Chrono, just thought I'd share what I got. When I can afford it (or when it breaks!), I'll upgrade to something with tritium but not so mall ninja tacticalesque...


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

Liverani Gianni Pomezia


----------



## edsubz (Jun 29, 2010)

clever doctor nice choice of watches


----------



## cmatrix (Sep 25, 2014)

*What watches do medical professionals wear?*

And which is more hygienic- stainless steel bracelet or rubber strap?

Rubber can get damaged by disinfecting alcohol and stainless steel (especially mesh) bracelets are harder to clean.

----
Talking about water resistance, would a +15 years old watch's WR be as reliable as today's watch WR?


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: What watches do medical professionals wear?*

I'm not a clinician but....

I'd almost be inclined to suggest a G-Shock - if it starts to get wear on it just grab another given the price point.

Otherwise, I have seen MDs wearing Rolexs, Omegas, TAGs and just about everything inbetween within hospitals.


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: What watches do medical professionals wear?*

If you talk about practical point probably the best is to get some super cheep waterproof watch- you can wash it, you can rub it with disinfectant, you can throw it out when it gets damaged.







If you talk about style points, than maybe you should consider pulsometer watch?


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: What watches do medical professionals wear?*

I'm familiar with 3 MDs.
MD number one.... Rolex Sub Marinere
MD number two... Patek Phillipe Colatrava
MD number hree...Michael Kors. My family MD....Gruen vintage.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: What watches do medical professionals wear?*

The only time I met a doctor who remotely cared for watches was one that had a steel and yellow gold Submariner.


----------



## OkeefenokeeJoe (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What watches do medical professionals wear?*

I was in for a check-up two weeks ago and my family physician was wearing this:

*V6 concept?*

It was a really handsome watch (in person) and he was quite thrilled to tell me all about it.

OkeefenokeeJoe


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: What watches do medical professionals wear?*

Thread merged with just a randomly chosen thread dealing with the same question.

I had to visit the OR quite often, haven't seen people wearing watches in there.


----------



## Vedette (Oct 11, 2013)

I am a vascular surgeon and wear a "artery and vein" watch:


----------



## cmatrix (Sep 25, 2014)

Vedette said:


> I am a vascular surgeon and wear a "artery and vein" watch:


How often do you replace the rubber strap or do you normally remove your watch when things get a bit messy?


----------



## Vedette (Oct 11, 2013)

Because I am in the OR most of the time I only get to wear the watch during consultations in the outpatient clinic. This is not messy so a regular cleaning of the watch and strap now and again is enough. If it does tend to get messy I remove the watch ofcourse


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Vedette said:


> I am a vascular surgeon and wear a "artery and vein" watch:


LOL, I'll never look at it as a Pepsi bezel again!


----------



## VeryHumerus (Sep 2, 2014)

Anesthesia Resident here.

Wear a Speedy Pro, Steinhart O39, Tudor Pelagos, and Steinhart OT500. Looking to get the Omega 300 Master Co-Axial or the Panerai Luminor next. 

There is absolutely no reason to get a pulsometer watch. All the vital signs are easily seen on a monitor and are more reliable than manual vital signs.


----------



## Enrico81 (May 23, 2014)

Critical care resident here... unfortunately in the UK we are not allowed to wear a watch in hospital at all


----------



## SilverJag (Jan 22, 2012)

Urologic surgery resident, looking to make my first big purchase will likely be the Aqua Terra by Omega. I wonder if fluoroscopy has any effect on the mechanical movements.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Titanium, so if it gets left in a patient it's OK.


SilverJag said:


> Urologic surgery resident, looking to make my first big purchase will likely be the Aqua Terra by Omega. I wonder if fluoroscopy has any effect on the mechanical movements.


Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

VeryHumerus said:


> Anesthesia Resident here.
> 
> Wear a Speedy Pro, Steinhart O39, Tudor Pelagos, and Steinhart OT500. Looking to get the Omega 300 Master Co-Axial or the Panerai Luminor next.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to get a pulsometer watch. All the vital signs are easily seen on a monitor and are more reliable than manual vital signs.


If you're a resident wear a timex or g shock. Don't want to show up the attendants!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TXRumblebee (Mar 22, 2021)

Mrs Obie said:


> What watch do you wear or recommend, and what type of work do you do? I'm curious to see what the popular choices are.


Hello,

Anesthesiologist here. Diver watch is a common watch among us. Easy to read, tough, legible in low light. Timing meds within an hour. Still others prefer simple G-Shock for indestructible build and accurate time.
I had a G shock in med school up until I became an attending. I now have a rotation of divers -currently with a Sub date, Tudor BB, Luminox modern mariner.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

From my post on another thread.



sleepyhead123 said:


> When I was in the hospital, the cheap Casio digital Casio I had was integral to my work. It had lume when I needed to check the time when the pager went off in the call room (and could be used as a poor night light), it had the date (essential for the 25489124 notes I would write every day), a 24 time display, again, critical in the midst of a 36 or 96 hour shift when I can't recall if it's AM or PM, a digital seconds display for when I had to count anything, an alarm clock to wake me when I needed to and the pager didn't keep me up all night, and easily disinfected without damage.











Watches that WORK: the timepieces your job depends on.


There is a pervasive sentiment that the wristwatch is a nostalgic anachronism. It comes up everywhere, in watch reviews, in forum discussions, even in watch design, which more often than not is looking back to a time when watches were used as tools instead of looking forward or to the now. To...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Herb1953 (Apr 3, 2020)

My cardiologist wears a very busy Breitling pilot’s watch. When I complimented the brand he explained he flies as his hobby. Pretty neat. I’ve never seen him with any other watch in the ten years I’ve known him.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

When I worked as an RT, I wore my Rolex Sub. I did that for 10 years never had a problem. Vance.


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

Zombie thread! A friend of mine is a neurologist and he wears an Omega constellation s&g.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

My Father In Law was a pretty successful surgeon. He wore the cheapest quartz watch he could find with bracelet. I'm talking Walmart specials. Since he usually removed his watch when doing surgery, he had a fear he'd forget to put it back on when finished, so it was peace of mind to have something cheap in case it was misplaced or stolen. He was an anomaly among surgeons. He was supremely frugal - to the point of replacing the webbing on those folding lawn chairs before he'd buy a new one.

My family doctor wears a G-shock square.


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

MissileExpert said:


> My family doctor wears a G-shock square.


I'm hoping to one day have a doctor who wears a Boldr Field Medic Watch. 
Low cost and arguably appropriate.


----------



## toomanyquestions (Nov 27, 2018)

RT?



vmgotit said:


> When I worked as an RT, I wore my Rolex Sub. I did that for 10 years never had a problem. Vance.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

toomanyquestions said:


> RT?


RT= Respiratory therapist. Vance.


----------



## jlugo (Mar 22, 2020)

Good to see a few fellow dentists on this thread.
Like someone mentioned before; I am washing my hands all day long. Therefore, I wear my watches with stainless steel bracelets or rubber straps to work.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Look for "Pulsometer" models.


----------



## toomanyquestions (Nov 27, 2018)

vmgotit said:


> RT= Respiratory therapist. Vance.


Thanks! I am used to encountering "RT" as a designation for a different medical field. So much for clarity, eh?


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

This goes way back for me. I was a U.S. Army medic during the Vietnam war, returned to college for a B.S & M.S and later served 22 years as a U.S. Navy hospital administrator officer. Fortunately I didn't see field service in Vietnam, I only served in hospitals & clinics. Back in the day, I needed a watch to count pulse & respirations and this Vulcain Nautique with a rotating bezel met my needs. I still have it!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

vmgotit said:


> RT= Respiratory therapist. Vance.


My Sister is a Radiologist technician, so I understand the confusion. Vance.


----------



## myoclonus (Oct 2, 2010)

Apple watch dominates in the field and it's not even close.


----------

